
Ask HN: Selling side project app - martinald
I&#x27;ve been working for a few months on a neat little app and associated web site for a niche market. I&#x27;ve got branding, logo, domains, admin panel etc all pretty much ready.<p>Unfortunately some commitments of mine have came up and it&#x27;s unlikely that I&#x27;ll be able to continue with it.<p>I had some success a long, long time ago selling an ecommerce site in a similar state on ebay.<p>I understand there are sites like flippa which I can give a go.<p>I&#x27;m not expecting to make huge sums of money, but would like someone to take what I&#x27;ve made and give it a shot and hopefully get some beer money.
======
tristanj
Patio11 sold his side project (bingo card creator) and there was a good
discussion about the process here. I believe he wrote up a blog post about it
too, can't find it though. These are the threads I found, might be pretty
helpful for you.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9588901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9588901)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9602092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9602092)

